# blue babies



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

So my blue doe i recently obtained (already pregnant) dropped her litter today, she was huge and when i got in from work, there was 5 pink blobs. I checked later to see there is now 8 pinks in the nest.

She seems to be taking care of them all at the moment and she is in with my heavily pregnant bec who is assisting.

Here are a few pictures of the initial 5, i didnt want to disturb to much:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Mum is stunning, very nice color; and her babies are really cute and healthy looking!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

quick update, there is now 7 babies in total all feeding well and growing, allot darker in colour also. still not great pics but never the less:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep, pigment is coming in, how exciting! They are lovely.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah they have darkened allot even throughout the day today, here is a poor picture of ine this morning but some of them are much darker now although a couple still are lighter!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

They are developing rather well =D

Planning on showing them?


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, I'm envious - I have no idea how many time it will take for me to breed out all spotted genes and when I'll be able to breed true selves as pretty as this one in the picture you posted  Congratulations, pup's looking great!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Not these mark maybe next gen so it more my work  haha and they are going great, getting very big now!!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

just a quick progress update, not the best pics but gives and idea, and 1 of the mum to show colour, she wouldnt stay still however!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful :love1 :love


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful blue babies, mum too.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

quick update of blues their eyes opened today, never stop moving so pics arent brill, but gives an idea (the pinks are reverse siams- she was being the nanny until she dropped herself also)


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I find blues so unique, your mice are very lovely I'm excited to see your reversed Siamese outcomes


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Mc.Macki Mice said:


> I find blues so unique, your mice are very lovely I'm excited to see your reversed Siamese outcomes


Thank you, so am i; cant wait for those!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

another quick update with some terrible pics, they are due to be separated in a couple of days, they are like fireworks and never stop even for a moment.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wow they are beautiful! Where are you from? I would love to buy some  !


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

They look like a very friendly bunch  I adore blues.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Soleya said:


> Wow they are beautiful! Where are you from? I would love to buy some  !


I am based in the UK, they are stunning but very jumpy. Hopefully they will calm down shortly!


----------

